# Guys opinion....



## missconfused (Nov 19, 2010)

Heres the thing....
My husband and I have been together for 5 years, married a year and a half. Since being married we have underwent A LOT of life changes. When we first got together he had a drug addiction, at some point I let him know it was me or the drugs, he chose me. I believe he was clean at that period of his life, but basically right before and after we had my daughter he went back...he did a couple stints in the hospital and I GUESS he's clean again. I have a good friend who is also married, who happens to be a man. There's nothing sexual between us and I would never cheat on my husband even if I am unhappy. Lastnight I went out and ran into him at the bar...we hung out for a couple hours and talked...it felt nice to have a conversation with somebody who understood. I feel like I'm unhappy...and I am slowly realizing I have been unhappy. He sent me a text tonight while at work that said.."do you love me?" and I answered yes, because I DO love him, I just don't know if I'm IN love with him. I don't know what to do...I'm only 23 years old and I don't want to look back and regret this. My thing is...I really am the only bit of stability he has, and I am really the only person who has been there for him. I just don't think I trust him. I also feel as though I am sitting around waiting for him to mess up. Isn't that wrong too? 
Would just like some advice.
Thanks.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

missconfused said:


> He sent me a text tonight while at work that said.."do you love me?" and I answered yes, because I DO love him, I just don't know if I'm IN love with him.


Sorry for the silly question but was this text from your husband? I kinda got lost in the question.

Are you still in love with you husband?

Recidivism in drug addicts is unfortunately always a possibility. How are other things in the marriage, or is sitting around waiting for him to mess up just too much for you to handle?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

To chefmaster's point, if other things in the marriage are good, it may be worth hanging in there ONLY if he knows he has run out of chances.

Unfortunately, addicts (and alcoholics like me) only know it's toime to change when we hit rock bottom. You don't want to go down with him, especially if there are kids involved.


----------



## missconfused (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes, the text was from my husband. 
Not really...I think we both have different ideas of what life should be. As I think I said, I'm only 23 I don't want to look back and think what a fool at 33 with two more kids. 
I want to be happy. Not just okay.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

missconfused said:


> Are you still in love with you husband? Not really...I think we both have different ideas of what life should be.
> 
> I want to be happy. Not just okay.


There is your answer.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

And now it begins-the start of a beautiful EA! The first mists of the "fog" are rising!


----------

